# Kayaking in Ria Formosa?



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know if individual kayaking is allowed in the park?

Cheers!


----------



## RichyBassett (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Mac

Try calling Steve 
Call Captain Steve: 00351 966 034 723
Fishing boat adventure sea and beach trip Tavira
He is a good friend of mine and runs a Kayaking business on the side.

He loves chatting.
Good luck, Richy


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Cheers Richy, I'll give him a buzz when I get to the Algarve.


----------

